# Mit PHp in html datei schreiben



## JoKne (7. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin php anfänger und hab  folgendes programmiert:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Wardiary</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
<center>
<?
if ($button) {
// Hier wird das File geschrieben
  $fp = fopen('daten.html', 'a');
  $eingabe = $eingabe2."\n";
  $antwort = $eingabe3."\n";
  $eingabe = $eingabe4."\n";
  $antwort = $eingabe5."\n";
  fputs($fp, $eingabe2, strlen($eingabe2));
  fputs($fp, $eingabe3, strlen($eingabe3));
  fputs($fp, $eingabe4, strlen($eingabe4));
  fputs($fp, $eingabe5, strlen($eingabe5));
  fclose($fp);// Die Ausgabe der Datei
  $fp = fopen('daten.html', 'r');
  fpassthru($fp);
}
else {
    echo '<form name="Wardiary" action="'.$PHP_SELF.'" method="post">
<center>
    <h2>Tragen Sie hier den War ein</h2>
    <br>
    <br>
    <table border="1" width="600">
    <tr>
     <th><p><b>Datum:</b></th>
     <th><input type="text" name="eingabe2" value=""></p></th>
    </tr>
     <tr>
      <th><p><b>Gegner:</b></th>
      <th><input type="text" name="eingabe3" value=""></p></th>
    </tr>
    <tr>
     <th><p><b>Ergebnis:</b></th>
     <th><input type="text" name="eingabe4" value=""></p></th>
    </tr>
    <tr>
     <th><p><b>Details:</b></th>
     <th><input type="text" name="eingabe5" value=""></p></th>
    </tr>
    </center>
    </table>
    <br>
    <br>
    <br>
    <input type="submit" name="button" value="Eintragen">
    </form>';
}
?>
</body>
</html>
```


Ich würde gerne das wenn man die eingabe 2-5 in die Inputbox einfügt diese in ein Html document als Tabelle geschrieben wird.
Die Tabelle sollte dann in dieser form wiedergegeben werden:


```
<table border="1" width="600">
  <tr>
    <th>Datum</th>
    <th>Gegner</th>
    <th>Ergebnis.</th>
    <th>Details</th>
  </tr>
```


Also um es genau zu sagen, die Inputs sollen in diese Tabelle geschrieben werden, Datum,Gegner etc. sollten dann halt durch passenden Eintrag eingefügt werden!

Bin für jede HIlfe dankbar.


----------



## JoKne (7. März 2004)

ok, mein Problem hat sich gelöst !
Hab jetzt einfache eine neue "echo" Anweisung drin durch welche die Tabelle erstellt wird!


----------

